# توزيعات مغربيه من المغرب



## حكاية الغد (18 مارس 2012)

الحمدالله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

بفضل من الله ونعمته أن متجر سيرين شوب للمنتجات المغربيه أكمل السنة الأولى والحمدالله حقق النجاح الكبير بتلبية كل ماهو مميز وجديد وكان المتجر السعودي الاول والوحيد المتخصص بمنتجات من ارض

المغرب الشقيقة وقام بتلبية كل الطلبات المستعجلة وطلبيات التاجرات وأصحاب المحلات وكان النجاح الأكبر ثقة عملائنا الكرام بنا 

اليوم نقدم لكم عروض متميزة بمناسبة هذا النجاح 

التوزيعات المغربية جديده وحصريه لا توجد الا لدى متجرنا 

العلب حجمها مثل حجم علب الخواتم وتقدم للاعراس والمواليد وكل مناسبة عزيزه عليكم

توضع بداخل العلبة شكولاته او ربع تولة عطر صغيره 

الطلب من 50 الى 100 علبة السعر للعلبة 8 ريال 
للتواصل/0542301426




الشكل الثاني توزيعات هرمية جلد ذهبية اللون وفيه نوع ثاني مزينة بالوسط بقطيفة اخضر اللون



الشكل الثالث توزيعات هرمية الشكل اللون بني قطيفة ومزين الغطاء بشريط ذهبي والوسط لون ذهبي



الشكل الرابع توزيعات هرمية الشكل قطيفة اللون ازرق ومزين بشريط فضه بالغطاء والوسط جلد فضي



الشكل الخامس توزيعات هرمية الشكل جلد فضي اللون وعليه زخرفه



الشكل السادس توزيعات مغربية وردي اللون قطيفة وكزينة بشريط فضي بالغطاء والوسط جلد فضي



الشكل السابع توزيعات هرمية الشكل معدنية فضيه وفيه ذهبية



الشكل الثامن توزيعات لونها اخضر شكل هرم قطيفة ومزينة بشريط ذهبي



الشكل التاسع توزيعات على شكل هرم بنفسجي قطيفة وبالوسط مزينة بجلد فضي مزخرف



الشكل العاشر جديد طربوش ملون أحمر وأخضر وبيج وأسود والتوزيعة تكون بوسط الطربوش وتتقفل من تحت بغطاء


----------

